# aww what the heck!!



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I've been saying around home I wanted to smoke some almonds but, I just haven't picked any raw ones up. Sure enough Mrs SOB Brought some home for me!( this is the same Mrs SOB That asked me "If you find some dog turds out in the yard are you gonna smoke them too?") HE HE HE! I think she is coming over to the smoked side!
Any way since I was smoking almonds 
2 kinds,spicy on the left/brownsugar & honey on the right
Attachment 22409
I decided to fill up the smoker some other stuff I wanted to try.
some garlic 
Attachment 22408
tomatos
Attachment 22406
and cabbage
Attachment 22407
WOW!!Tasty
Attachment 22405

Everybody in the smoker
Attachment 22410
Attachment 22404


----------



## athabaskar (Aug 27, 2009)

I can't wait to see the finished product. That cabbage is interestin'. What is in the center?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 27, 2009)

sesame oil inside and rubbed outside, crushed garlic, bacon bits
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





( didnt have any spare bacon,its for the  ABTs sat.),salt and black pepper!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Somebody's going to have a good time... and I think it's you and yours.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is some finished products...
The almonds are awesome,crunchy, mmmmmm goodness!!
Attachment 22432
The veggies!The garlic smells soooo much better than I thought it would....It'll make ABT filling amazing. The Tomatos I plan to use in some chili soon.
Attachment 22429Attachment 22430

Attachment 22431Attachment 22434
and heres whats for dinner!
Chicken philly fattie, smoked cabbage, yumm!
Attachment 22433


----------



## athabaskar (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm drooling. My next smoke will feature a cabbage for sure. I'm thinking about a smoked cabbage soup and also a cold smoked cabbage for cole slaw.


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice smoke.  How'd the cabbage come out?


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 28, 2009)

I saw smoked cabbage on another post here and then one popped up in the frig. Think thats a hint. We love the cabbage. What was that inside the cabbage looks like bacon chunks. Everything looks awesome and sounds really good what your using them for too. Keep up the great work SOB


----------



## gnubee (Aug 28, 2009)

Man that all sounds good except maybe the dog turds.


----------

